# PARANOID about kidney stones



## comoas (Sep 27, 2015)

hello, i'm new in this forum so here it goes

i'm simply paranoid about kidney stones, i heard horror stories about them and some people in my family had it, i'm extremely afraid of getting one, what can i do guys, please help!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Most people that get them can easily push small ones out. Meds might be needed if its painful. Just watch your calcium intake. Surgery is for rare cases. I wouldn't worry too much about it. Just watch your weight, calcium intake, and stay hydrated.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Drinking lots of lemon and water everyday can help prevent the formation of kidney stones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kiiinglouie (Jan 12, 2015)

Noca said:


> Drinking lots of lemon and water everyday can help prevent the formation of kidney stones.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i heard that to lemon and water by itself isnt actually bad 
i drink every now and then myself when i feel ive ha to many sports drinks


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't think that's paranoia, since kidney stones are always possible. It might be hypochondria. But I always wondered if you think you're a hypochondriac because you think you have all kinds of illnesses and ailments, how would you know hypochondria isn't just your latest case of hypochondria?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

My dad went through that and had to go see a doctor in Arizona and stayed there for a week. He wanted to find the best doctor. The surgery was a success. Do you have an illness? My dad is diabetic. So he needed quick treatment.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

It's very common. I passed a kidney stone once. The pain was excruciating but it didn't last long. Half an hour? It went away on its' own. When I got acute kidney injury it hurt a lot more than that. 

Did you ask your family members what caused the stones?


----------



## winterspell (Nov 23, 2014)

Just drink lots of water throughout the day and you'll be fine. ^^ Whenever I drink water it's usually around 2 cups. Eating too much salt can cause kidney stones, so try not to eat too much salty foods. Also, drinking slippery elm bark tea can dissolve kidney stones if you already have some in your system.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

Kevin001 said:


> Most people that get them can easily push small ones out. Meds might be needed if its painful. Just watch your calcium intake. Surgery is for rare cases. I wouldn't worry too much about it. Just watch your weight, calcium intake, and stay hydrated.


yep.
i have a lot and had to have one surgically removed.
it hurt but i survived. if you get one it won't be the end of the world.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Are you prone to kidney stones for any reason? If not the chances of you getting one are very slim.


----------



## davidwilbertusa (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi buddy, don't be afraid of kidney stone. Drink lots and lots of water and beer. Don't eat the stuff which are rich in calcium like rice and pulses. But there is possibility of getting one in you because as you mentioned that in your family some cases of kidney stone happened, reason would be hereditary. Take lots and lots of precaution. Don't eat junk food like pizza and burger stuff daily. Me too experience 2 stones in my kidney but I immediately met a orlando based urologist who is a good surgeon & urologist. He operated very well. If you face them in your life but I pray you do not met ever,,,just consult the urologist which I have mentioned above.


----------



## Fedorov91 (Nov 29, 2015)

Aww man.. I had them a few years ago. Worst Pain ive ever felt. Threw up a few times. Had to go to the ER. When the doc gave me morphine I started feeling better. Pissed the stones out a few days or so later. Cause was too many damn sunflower seeds. Haven't had one since.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I've had two episodes. I can tell you with total confidence the pain was the worst I've ever experienced.

As for kidney formation itself, it really depends on what your diet is like. Once you pass a stone it's recommended you have it be analyzed to determine what _kind _of stone it is. (There's more than one.) That way, you'll know what to do in order to prevent it from forming again, because unfortunately, once you get a stone, you're a lot more at risk at experiencing it again. Which has been the case with me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It's too bad our kidneys don't produce pearls when they're irritated. Everybody would be trying to inflame their kidneys.......

"Irritate your kidneys the easy way! Don't wait forever for your pearls! What you do is you buy this affordable grit that you mix into your morning oatmeal and you'll be peeing pearls in no time!"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

comoas said:


> hello, i'm new in this forum so here it goes
> 
> i'm simply paranoid about kidney stones, i heard horror stories about them and some people in my family had it, i'm extremely afraid of getting one, what can i do guys, please help!





Kevin001 said:


> Most people that get them can easily push small ones out. Meds might be needed if its painful. Just watch your calcium intake. Surgery is for rare cases. I wouldn't worry too much about it. Just watch your weight, calcium intake, and stay hydrated.


yeah -find out what you can do to better prevent it, if you have an elevated risk. If you need to ask a doctor....an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Kidney stones are awful but they can treat them easily.

Just drink lots of water and practice good health habits. You'll be fine. Chances are you won't be bothered by them.


----------



## Forlorned (Apr 24, 2016)

I have had a few stones. No sense in sugar coating it, it is extremely agonizing and painful. I've heard of some people having very little pain, but for myself and most it is awfully painful (some women say they rather give birth). For me, I had to be given morphine, my blood pressure was hypertensive, passed out a few times from pain, threw up etc. If a stone is beginning to pass go to the emergency room quickly don't say to yourself oh I can wait it out at home, you can't. You will know by the pain it may start in the lower stomach area, lower back kidney area, or even the groin area and gradually increase quickly. For some people it moves around for me it was always lower stomach (left or right side depending on which kidney its in). The pain itself is not sharp the best way to describe it would be an hard agonizing thudding that usually pulsates. It is very unlikely you will have one don't worry about it but the best things you can do to lower your risk are, drink 8-10 8oz glasses of water a day, try drinking lemon juice mixed with water on a regular basis, lower salt intake, stay active and eat healthy food and drink healthy drink (AVOID POP LIKE THE PLAGUE), lower protein intake, and lower oxalate intake, found in tea, coffee, dark greens, beans etc. (DO NOT LOWER CALCIUM INTAKE THAT WILL INCREASE YOUR RISK, HAVE A NORMAL DAILY AMOUNT). Also you can consider getting a daily vitamin.


----------

